# Verkaufspreis Beef Cake



## overkill_KA (10. Juli 2012)

Hi
Wollte mir mal Meinungen einholen was ich für mein Beef Cake DH noch verlangen kann. Allerdings bin ich noch unschlüssig ob Komplett- oder Einzelverkauf, weshalb ich um eine grobe Schätzung für beides bitten würde.

Bitte eine Schätzung 
a) komplettes Rad
b) Frame only 

Rahmen ist von 2010 gebraucht gekauft hier aus dem Forum.
Größe: L
Zustand: keine Dellen, Risse, aber Steinschläge, kleine Lackschäden

Partliste
Rose Beef Cake Frame - Größe L
Fox 36 Van - 160mm
Fox DHX 5 coil - 222mm EBL
Shimano XT Kurbel
Avid Elixir 5 - 203/180mm
VR Hope Pro 2 auf Ex321 
HR Hope Pro 2 Evo auf Ex321
Trutativ Aka Vorbau - 70mm
Funn Lenker - 785mm
Funn Seatpost - 400mm
Blackspire C4 Bash
X7 Umwerfer an X9 Trigger
X9 Schaltwerk an X7 Trigger
Crankbrothers Mallet Click/Plattform Pedale
Blackspire ISCG5 Kefü (mod)
Fat Albert 2,4 front
Nobby Nic 2,4 back
Selle Italia 0815 Sattel
Sixpack Loc On Griffe


----------

